# SOLDIER-SCHOLAR (PICK ONE): ANTI-INTELLECTUALISM IN THE AMERICAN MILITARY



## dapaterson (25 Aug 2020)

James Joyner writes about the historical and current tensions between the academy and the field for the military.  How should a military balance muddy boots vs dusty books?



> While each of the four longstanding services values intellect, they are wary of intellectuals. This tendency is reinforced by a stultified personnel bureaucracy that requires officers to successfully navigate a series of wickets to remain competitive for advancement. The result is to reward tactical expertise while capping the careers of the best strategic minds.



https://warontherocks.com/2020/08/soldier-scholar-pick-one-anti-intellectualism-in-the-american-military/


----------



## Halifax Tar (25 Aug 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> James Joyner writes about the historical and current tensions between the academy and the field for the military.  How should a military balance muddy boots vs dusty books?
> 
> https://warontherocks.com/2020/08/soldier-scholar-pick-one-anti-intellectualism-in-the-american-military/



Great post and excellent article.  A thinker! 

Please see following on Podcast:

https://warontherocks.com/2020/08/airmen-sailors-and-the-schoolhouse/


----------

